# ce1 1.8 16v wiring question (engine and ecm power) <83 GTI swap>



## matt_redd (Sep 1, 2007)

NEW INFO: I am a retard. I did not check this when I bought the motor.
Ran the part # on the ECM to narrow down the years, and it is a 2.0l ECM. 
So, dumb me, just thought to check the back of the block. 



Yup, its a 2.0l 16v. Yay me. So the following info is incorrect.
But I still need the breakdown on the wires and plugs I have.



Okay, 1.8 16v ce1. These two plugs mount near the ecm in the rain tray.
I am told they are the ecm and motor wiring power/control wires. 
Can anyone tell me what they are. this will be going into a 83 rabbit gti.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Think you are going to have to do a pin by pin trace of your harness. I can't remember any vehicle with a 16v that used 2 six pin connectors to make connections in the rain tray. Can't remember any vehicles that do for that matter. What vehicle did the engine come out of? Are those wires/connectors part of the engine harness or another harness or mixed? You say "I am told . . .", does this mean you purchased this project unfinished?


----------



## matt_redd (Sep 1, 2007)

The plugs are part of the motor wiring harness, not spliced in. And I just figured out today, that it is a 2.0l 16v, not a 1.8


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah, I should have said "1.8L 16v" above rather than just 16v. I have limited knowledge of the 2.0L versions, only ones that were swaps not using 100% factory wiring and parts. CIS Motronic is not popular or seen real often here. So then a wiring diagram for say a Passat or Jetta or Golf with a 2.0L 16v should provide you the answer to your question.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

This is where you have a Bently Manual for the donor car, then you know what is what and with the manual for the GTI, you can figure out how to put it in. And when it comes to working on the "new" motor and stuff", then you have all of that info too.:facepalm:


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

i am familiar with the b35i platforms. the passat 16v cis-e motronic cars. 
i can not see the position for the 2 connectors you discribe. i will shoot some pictures of my 91 passat engine bay for you. where do i sen dpictures to?


----------



## matt_redd (Sep 1, 2007)

Well, because I was a retard:screwy:, I did not check certain 'tell tell' signs. Now that I have figured out a few things I have pretty much figured out what I needed to know. 

Thanks for the info on the bently's, another thing I kinda over looked when trying to figure **** out. :thumbdown: 



The 16v is being put on hold for a little while, I just did stem seals, a dual grind cam and played with the timing and such. So I want to see how it feels. I will eventually swap it out, but what the hell, might as well have a little fun before the car is off the road again!!!! eace:


----------

